# Rain wizard



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Anybody else tried this? Much better than rain x
cheers
jon


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah its good stuff

where did you get yours from? Its been discontinued for a while I think? I know that John-H would like to purchase some if you have a source?

Matt


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Carlack - Glass Sealing Kit is meant to be good

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-am ... d_348.html


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

qstix said:


> Carlack - Glass Sealing Kit is meant to be good
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-am ... d_348.html


I can confirm it is very good


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

mattyR said:


> Yeah its good stuff
> 
> where did you get yours from? Its been discontinued for a while I think? I know that John-H would like to purchase some if you have a source?
> 
> Matt


Fleabay, bloke had some left over stock, perfect test on the way down to the ace meet!
cheers 
jon


----------

